# ASUS MARS GTX 760 4 GB



## W1zzard (Dec 10, 2013)

ASUS engineered a truly unique product with their ROG MARS GTX 760. It is based on two GTX 760 GPUs on a single card, which provides amazing performance sitting right between the GTX 780 and 780 Ti. The cooling solution is also decent and makes sure the card always runs full NVIDIA Boost clocks.

*Show full review*


----------



## RyneSmith (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the review of the card! 

In all honestly the card is really nice looking and does have impressive benchmarks in some areas but like you said the price kills it. I'd rather pay $70 more for a card (780 Ti) that matches, if not beats it, and outperforms it at higher resolutions

A great 1080p card nonetheless


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 13, 2013)

A beastly card for sure, but not flawless.  IMO, to get the asking price the card would have to be flawless.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 13, 2013)

at the price of this card I would just spend the extra 70 bucks on the 780ti or just buy the 290x for less.


----------



## tungt88 (Dec 13, 2013)

KainXS said:


> at the price of this card I would just spend the extra 70 bucks on the 780ti or just buy the 290x for less.



This. A price range between $400-$450 USD would seem to hit a great sweet spot. But asking $600+ for this card, well-engineered as it is? Please. I'd rather continue waiting for custom 290x/GTX 780 Ti (like the EVGA Kingpin). Who does ASUS think they're fooling with the pricing, anyway? Anyone who is willing to spend $600+ on a video card is most likely to be a dedicated enthusiast, and that means they know they can get more bang for their buck with other cards.


----------



## silapakorn (Dec 13, 2013)

If this comes out before 780ti it would be a hit. Too bad, Asus.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 13, 2013)

> The ASUS ROG MARS GTX 760 will be available online for $630.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at these price point... meh..... ASUS hardware not looking good these days.... ( i think ). Not all of course but their qualities are getting down. Just because it was branded as ROG, price will significantly raised.... tsk tsk


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 13, 2013)

Exactly it *doesn't* seem like a sensible purchase for a 2560x as priced, while not a card you’d get for 1920x even with a better price of even $550…  Asus why squander the engineering if you couldn’t offer a more appropriate cost?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 13, 2013)

You summed it up well in the conclusion. It's just the wrong price. The whole point is to get top tier performance for a bargain price. In this case while only occupying half the space of SLI, but they've some how stripped the bargain part out of it.


----------



## EpicShweetness (Dec 13, 2013)

You should really think of this card as a unique piece, it is a 1 of a kind VGA after all. ASUS built this, NVIDIA did not, and they poured the premium bag of awesome all over this. The performance is a mixed bag, it has potential to be the best, but it's 2 GPU's and as we all know after 1 GPU you become a slave to the software. Personally I wouldn't buy it based solely on the fact of it being duel GPU, not the price. That software dependency kills.


----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 13, 2013)

At that price and performance this thing make absolutely no sense.


----------



## Nihilus (Dec 13, 2013)

An 8 GB 270x (x2) would of made way more sense.  Price would of been similar, with less (mostly useless) frames at lower res but much higher performance at here res.  2 GB/gpu is not going to be very future proof.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nihilus said:


> An 8 GB 270x (x2) would of made way more sense.  Price would of been similar, with less (mostly useless) frames at lower res but much higher performance at here res.  2 GB/gpu is not going to be very future proof.



I don't really see 2GB being an issues any time in the near future for most people.  Currently, even at 2560x1600, the 2GB cards in SLI are performing right where they should be.  Even in games like BF4, which is a notorious VRAM hog, the GTX690 is still outperforming a GTX780Ti, and this card is hanging right with Titan.  The memory doesn't become an issue until 5760x1080.  And even then, the 2GB cards aren't exactly crippled, this card is _only_ 5FPS slower than Titan and the GTX690 is _only_ 5FPS slower than a GTX780Ti.


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 14, 2013)

Card look really nice... but remind me on ACX from side.
Same and Sapphire show some models very similar to Active Cooling Xtreme from EVGA.
I ask why they didn't do that last year. 

But ASUS Mars 760 is completely something different than DirectCU II and much much nicer and I think temps will be fine.
Only dual GPU cards are problematic sometimes and no one would like to play with one GK104 is SLI make problem.
Better to launch something in this style only more advanced with single unlocked GK110 (2880 CUDA) with massive PCB.


----------



## west7 (Dec 14, 2013)

great review great card but its a little bit overpriced

i think it should be included 2 gtx 760 sli in the review for comparision


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 14, 2013)

I think card is not overpriced... I mean I saw about 550e in Serbia.
If we count on ROG badge, similar power as R9-290X and Titan or ASUS say stronger price is OK.
Maybe should be little less because off course more people will decide 10% weaker with single chip for same money than dual little stronger.


----------



## Stay Puft (Dec 15, 2013)

Wizard,

Did the card feel locked down overclocking wise? It has a super low target power correct?


----------



## BorisDG (Dec 15, 2013)

ASP1212 is CHiL 8318.


----------



## Darksword (Dec 15, 2013)

Pointless card at that price.  Show me an 8GB model for $450.00 and I'd be interested.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 15, 2013)

at 450 this card would be worth it but 4GB(per gpu) on a 760 is just epeen enlargement right now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 16, 2013)

price/perf 57% under  watts/perf 16% under (still impressive tho) than my 770, perf index 1080p 23% above hum ... nice card (lucky me adding a 2nd 770 will cost me less for more bang) i love Asus ROG serie (matrix ares mars... evtl poseidon) but their price tag are a bit ... meh ....

edit : i should write than a stock 770...


----------



## Melvis (Jul 8, 2015)

Question, If this card does not use SLi in a particular game will it still use the full 4GB of memory? or will it only use 2GB of memory? Just checking this out for a friend as we have found one brand new for a good price.


----------

